# Craftsman 536.88860 12.5/33" track drive won't move



## deezldude (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi guys,

First post here. I found an old online manual and it looks like the friction wheel is the culprit. Where do I find the friction wheel? Thanks!


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

deezldude said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> First post here. I found an old online manual and it looks like the friction wheel is the culprit. Where do I find the friction wheel? Thanks!



Try this link. The model number at Sears has one more zero on the end than the one you specified, but this might be it.

DRIVE ASSEMBLY Diagram & Parts List for Model 536888600 Craftsman-Parts Snow-Removal-Equipment-Parts | SearsPartsDirect


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Deezldude :white^_^arial^_^0^_


There are different resources for finding the part number and purchasing the part. Searspartsdirect, partstree, repairclinic, jackssmallengine, ebay, ... 
If you have an MTD, MTD has it's own web site as does Ariens. You're craftsman should be easy to find on CRAFTSMAN GAS SNOWTHROWER Parts | Model 536888600 | Sears PartsDirect

After you find the part number you need I'd shop around as Searspartsdirect is usually more expensive. It's likely you're Craftsman is made by MTD so you can try their site with the part number too. Snow Blower Parts: Replacement Snow Thrower Parts from MTD Parts

Once you have a part number you can try here: Parts Search | Prime®Line Power Equipment 
And with the primeline number see if they carry it here: Home Page | O'Reilly Auto Parts


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Is there supposed to be another "0" at the end of that model number ??

Are you sure it's the friction wheel ?? Is the rubber gone, maybe it's just a tension adjustment ??


----------



## deezldude (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies! This is a great forum. The rubber is almost all gone on the friction wheel so I'm guessing that's the problem. I'll start hunting it down tonight, and again, thanks!


----------



## Alexsha (Nov 29, 2015)

The friction wheels can be had pretty cheap. For my model, the part is 1501435MA. I think that part is used on a lot of blowers, so it might even be for yours. They're $23 on amazon.






Have you tested your tracks to see if they move without the friction wheel engaged?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Like K4frog mentioned look around and cross reference the part numbers. Usually taking the "replaced by part number" reference number. The "536" prefix in your model number was Craftsman's code for Western Tool and Stamping, then AMF, then Murray owned. Briggs took over Murray and now has many of their parts crossed to a Briggs number. Oregon or Stens will likely cross in there also.


----------



## deezldude (Nov 24, 2015)

Again, thanks for all the replies. My computer crashed and I lost the free online manual. Google doesen't help much either. any ideas?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

:welcome: deezldude. I found the parts manual here, if you still need it.

CRAFTSMAN GAS SNOWTHROWER Parts | Model 536888600 | Sears PartsDirect

http://www.amazon.com/Snowblower-Drive-Replaces-313883-mowers/dp/B001L03S6Q


----------



## deezldude (Nov 24, 2015)

Well, the friction disk isn't the culprit. The chain on the left side came off the sprocket and I don't see how I'm going to get the chain back on without some serious disassembly. Do the chains have a master link or does it require a complete takedown?


----------



## Alexsha (Nov 29, 2015)

It's actually pretty easy to get the chain on.
1.) Remove the 2 bolts on the outer side plate and remove the plate.
2.) Remove the bolt on the inner plate that holds the chain wheel to the inner plate.
3.) The wheel will now come free and you can get the chain back on.
4.) Bolt the wheel shaft and wheel back to the inner plate.
5.) Bolt the outer plate back on, making sure to re-tension the back wheel.

You can also go ******* and tip the blower up so the track moves freely, then reach in and push the chain up and on the sprocket while turning the track. It'll draw up onto the sprocket. There's enough play in the chain that it won't damage anything.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Might have a master link. No way to know for sure other than to get in there and look. I know on some of mine they do and others are one piece.
I did buy a chain breaker as the chains on my craftsman 3 stage were junk and one seized. Bought bulk chain (10') and made my own for less than half price. Even with the tool and master links I was under the cost of the three chains.
I put masters in everything I have to take apart.


----------



## deezldude (Nov 24, 2015)

The d*%n chain wedged itself into the bucket and the chain that I'm able to examine I see no master link. Might have to break down and buy a chain breaker.

I grabbed the chain with a channel lock and tried to pry the wedged chain out of where it's stuck (between top of sprocket and bucket) and no go but will try again tomorrow.

Again, what a forum, and thanks for all the replies!


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

deezldude said:


> The d*%n chain wedged itself into the bucket and the chain that I'm able to examine I see no master link. Might have to break down and buy a chain breaker.
> 
> I grabbed the chain with a channel lock and tried to pry the wedged chain out of where it's stuck (between top of sprocket and bucket) and no go but will try again tomorrow.
> 
> Again, what a forum, and thanks for all the replies!


I put a lot of descriptions and photos on disassembly and reassembly here
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-step-trac-drive-disassembly-536884810-a.html


----------

